# Computer wont boot but revs up and down



## endorium (Oct 6, 2013)

Last night my PC worked fine. Closed it down and this morning it wont boot.
I switch it on, the computer gets power but the fans rev up and down and it does not boot.

I thought maybe the power supply but with a new one it does the same.

I tried disconnecting everything and still the same issue.

Any ideas? I find it strange that it worked last night but now wont even boot?

Motherboard is asus P5B and processor is intel Q6600


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a Motherboard speaker hooked up?
Do you hear any beeps?

How many ram sticks are you running?
If more then one remove all but the closest to the CPU and try to boot.


----------



## endorium (Oct 6, 2013)

HI

SPeaker is hooked up and no beeps.

I have two sticks of memory. If I leave just one in the same thing happens.

If I remove both sticks of memory and try to boot I do hear some beeps and the fans do not rev up and down.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you try swapping the 2 sticks and booting?

Try clearing the cmos either using the jumper or by removing the battery.
Unplug the power press and hold the power button several time to remove any residual power move the jumper cap from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 wait 10 seconds and move it back, or remove the coin cell battery wait a minute and reinstall, replug and try to boot.


----------



## endorium (Oct 6, 2013)

Tried swapping mem sticks but no better. Also removed battery to reset CMOS but still no luck. 

Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I doubt both ram sticks went at the same time so that leaves power, video or motherboard. Do you have or can you borrow a known good psu or video card to test with?


----------



## endorium (Oct 6, 2013)

Bought a new pus and same issue. Removed video card and the same issue also. If I remove memory reving up and reving down issue does not happen but obviously it does not boot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're getting the no RAM beep code (Repeating - endless loop), when you boot with no RAM, that indicates the Mobo is good.
As unusual as it would be, both RAM sticks may have failed.
Brand/Model of the 2 RAM sticks?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The P5B is a P965 chipset with no integrated video, if you removed the card what did you install?


----------



## endorium (Oct 6, 2013)

I removed video card but got same issue. Don't need to boot or see anything to get the issue. 

Beginning to agree with above that both memory sticks have gone. Not sure how this would happen though??

May have to just buy some memory and hope....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Or since it does the same thing with or without the video card the video failed.
If no video is detected on a non-video board the post will hang, some of those Asus boards would restart in a attempt to discover the video and get into a no-boot loop doing so.


----------



## endorium (Oct 6, 2013)

got a new video card and still the same issue.
Would guess it must be the memory then?

Any other ideas what it may be or is memory the last thing it could be?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

At this point ram or motherboard, I would see if you can find either another PC to test yours in or a known good stick to try in your board.


----------



## endorium (Oct 6, 2013)

oes beep when no memory is in it and also the revving of the fans does not happen without memory in it I am guessing it has to be the memory. 

The memory is not a main brand and I guess must of gone faulty. Will try new memory tonight and see what happens


----------



## endorium (Oct 6, 2013)

New memory and still the same problem!! Thinking it has to be CPU. It is strange how without memory the fans run at a constant speed.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It'll be the motherboard, CPU's from that era almost never fail if they worked to start with. Check the capacitors for signs of leakage, domed tops, loose or missing cans> Badcaps.net - How To Identify


----------

